# E85 Fuel in 2020 Tiguan SE?



## Inpd (Nov 30, 2020)

Where I live in California e87 gas is $4 and E85 (that is 15% ethanol) is $3.40. Has anyone experienced any problems using E85?


----------



## tiggy_jer (Jun 4, 2021)

Inpd said:


> Where I live in California e87 gas is $4 and E85 (that is 15% ethanol) is $3.40. Has anyone experienced any problems using E85?


To my understanding if you aren't tuned for it, don't touch it

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Inpd (Nov 30, 2020)

Thanks. But my understanding was that all gas engines can handle E85.


----------



## brianbgw (Mar 29, 2011)

Inpd said:


> Thanks. But my understanding was that all gas engines can handle E85.


This is dangerously incorrect. Do NOT run E85 in anything that doesn’t specifically call it out in the fuel flap or owners manual. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brianbgw (Mar 29, 2011)

I didn’t notice this at first, your OP is mixed up. E85 is 85% ethanol and 15% gasoline. E15 is 15% ethanol and safe in most modern vehicles. 

One thing to note about the price difference between E85 and regular gasoline is that there is about 27% less energy in each gallon of E85. It may cost less to fill the tank but it won’t take you as far. From a $/mi operating cost perspective it usually makes sense to stick to regular gasoline.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

brianbgw said:


> I didn’t notice this at first, your OP is mixed up. E85 is 85% ethanol and 15% gasoline. E15 is 15% ethanol and safe in most modern vehicles.
> 
> One thing to note about the price difference between E85 and regular gasoline is that there is about 27% less energy in each gallon of E85. It may cost less to fill the tank but it won’t take you as far. From a $/mi operating cost perspective it usually makes sense to stick to regular gasoline.
> 
> ...


E85 will also damage the fuel system since they're not designed to handle that much ethanol. E15 is 15% ethanol as stated above and should be ok if you're looking to save some money. however, you're only going to save $8 to $10 a fill up going for E15 over typical 87 (which contains up to 10% ethanol).


----------



## Inpd (Nov 30, 2020)

brianbgw said:


> I didn’t notice this at first, your OP is mixed up. E85 is 85% ethanol and 15% gasoline. E15 is 15% ethanol and safe in most modern vehicles.
> 
> One thing to note about the price difference between E85 and regular gasoline is that there is about 27% less energy in each gallon of E85. It may cost less to fill the tank but it won’t take you as far. From a $/mi operating cost perspective it usually makes sense to stick to regular gasoline.
> 
> ...


Right you are! I was getting mixed up. E85 is not 15% Ethanol, I was referring to E15. For what it is worth the Tiguan 2020 manual does say it can accept E15 (15% ethanol) see attached.


----------



## BAFUdaGreat (May 7, 2021)

Where in SoCal can you get E15? I can't find anything- lots of E85 though.


----------



## Inpd (Nov 30, 2020)

BAFUdaGreat said:


> Where in SoCal can you get E15? I can't find anything- lots of E85 though.


Northern Cal. Vallejo


----------



## BAFUdaGreat (May 7, 2021)

Inpd said:


> Northern Cal. Vallejo


So just a little bit far away from me in Pasadena


----------



## SwiftGTI (Jul 15, 2011)

E15 is fine. E85 is a definite no without a tune.

I’m with you though. My weekend car is running an E85 tune and I love it, especially since my nearby E85 price is $2.59 and 91 octane is $4.49. Even accounting for the 25 percent drop in fuel economy, E85 is a bargain.


----------



## Urano17 (Jul 7, 2018)

So I use my Tiguan for work. In a day I may drive 600 plus miles. One thing when using E15/ 88 octane I get the same or better MPG. (28-31mpg) I'm also running my summer wheel/tire set up. 255/45/19. The engine oil temperature also runs 2-6 degrees cooler. Now when I ran two tanks of 93 back to back, oil is at 216 on the highway vs 210 using E15. MPG using 93 did not improve nor do I feel a difference in acceleration. Now around town in stop and go Chicago traffic E15 my MPGs are are 16-19 compare to 87 octane where I see 23-27 mpg. OK enough of this, to sum it up......Long highway drives E15 for the win. Better acceleration/passing/seat of your pants torque. 93 don't waste your money. 87 will still give MPGs around town but not the seat of your pants torque. I recently had the latest ECU and trans flash. Im at 56k miles


----------



## brianbgw (Mar 29, 2011)

Urano17 said:


> So I use my Tiguan for work. In a day I may drive 600 plus miles. One thing when using E15/ 88 octane I get the same or better MPG. (28-31mpg) I'm also running my summer wheel/tire set up. 255/45/19. The engine oil temperature also runs 2-6 degrees cooler. Now when I ran two tanks of 93 back to back, oil is at 216 on the highway vs 210 using E15. MPG using 93 did not improve nor do I feel a difference in acceleration. Now around town in stop and go Chicago traffic E15 my MPGs are are 16-19 compare to 87 octane where I see 23-27 mpg. OK enough of this, to sum it up......Long highway drives E15 for the win. Better acceleration/passing/seat of your pants torque. 93 don't waste your money. 87 will still give MPGs around town but not the seat of your pants torque. I recently had the latest ECU and trans flash. Im at 56k miles


I think it’s important to separate octane rating (knock resistance) and ethanol content. High ethanol fuels have a much higher octane rating as well…that’s why people run E85(108) in high boost applications. Octane rating≠energy content and without a tune that can advance timing or increase boost you will see zero difference in acceleration or performance between different octane ratings. 

On your oil temp, I think it’s extremely unlikely that it is tied to the fuel you are using and is more likely tied to ambient conditions, road grade, and other external factors.

I agree though, if E15 is cheaper than E0-10 it can be the most economical choice. For most people though, just stick to regular 87 octane E10 and you’ll have the best all around experience. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BAFUdaGreat (May 7, 2021)

Well now that gas prices are super-ultra-all-time-ridiculous high here in CA, has anyone done an E85 tune and required equipment swap for a Tig?


----------



## azgman (Aug 16, 2016)

Just get an ID.4 and be done with it!


----------



## T1GONE (Jan 23, 2020)

Don’t use it. Stick with the recommended fuel. If you are really concerned about cost of gas, then sell your Tiguan and buy something more fuel efficient. In normal street driving the Tiguan is horrible. I average about 19 miles if im lucky. Oddly I average 30mpg bumper to bumper on the freeway. I agree with the guy about upgrade to ID4 if you are worried about prices.


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

Idk if prior is different but the Tiguan calls for 87 or 91 for my 22.


----------



## Skeej760 (Oct 4, 2012)

azgman said:


> Just get an ID.4 and be done with it!


Dont forget the solar roof, peasants!
🤣🤣🤣


----------

